# Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung



## Tiefschwarz-87 (30. September 2008)

Hi, ich hab mal nen paar Fragen bezüglich Lernen und allgemein.

Hab mich eben erst hier angemeldet, gibt bestimmt schon nen Thema dazu, aber ich finds noch leicht unüberschaubar, hoffe das gibt sich mit der Zeit 

Angeln hat mich schon früher fasziniert, bin als kleiner Bub, so mit 14 Jahren immer mit meinem Onkel zum Angeln gegangen, in den letzten 1-2 Jahren wieder vermehrt, nach längerem Angeln ohne Schein hab ich mich jetzt dochmal rangewagt #v


Also:

Seit dem 14.09.08 bin ich beim Vorbereitungslehrgang anwesend, am 14.11.08 steigt die Prüfung.

Im Unterreicht bei uns in Hessen kommen vor:

Allgemeine Fischkunde,
Spezielle Fischkunde,
Gerätekunde,
Gewässerkunde &
Gesetzteskunde

Die Allg. Fischkunde haben wir jetzt durch, nur ist mir da schon ein wenig aufgefallen, das so einige Sachen garnicht so wirklich im Unterricht vorkamen, zB. die Fischkrankheiten

Dazu bekommen habe ich ein Buch vom LFV Hessen, mit den offiziellen Fragen und Antworten der Prüfung.

Ein Fragenbuch, von Heingds, wo halt auch nur Fragen drin stehen, keine Prüfungsfragen, aber welche zum Unterreicht.


Mir ist da halt aufgefallen, das maches in den Büchern vorkommt was wir im Unterreicht nicht drangenommen hatten, und da mach ich mir schon nen paar Sorgen wegen der Prüfung, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich mir das fehlende Wissen herholen soll, weil ich halt nur die Bücher mit fragen und antworten hab.

Hättet ihr da nen paar Tips???


Schonmal besten dank, und sry für den langen text.


Achso ich bin übrigens der Manuel, 22 Jahre, ausm Kreis HEF


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111438

und oben auf der start seite des ab findest du die suchfunktion die macht einiges überschaubarer.
soweit ein herzliches wilkommen und schöne grüße


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hi, das hat mir leider nicht so richtig weitergeholfen. gruß


----------



## Ruffneck (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Willkommen im Board!

Wenn du das Heintges hast - und bei den Theoriestunden aufpasst, solltest du ohne probs durch die Prüfung kommen!

War zumindest bei mir so  !!


----------



## eggeuser (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

@ tiefschwarz-87
hi, schau mal auf der page von heintges nach, da gibts einen online-trainer mit perfekter prüfungssimulation und den genauen prüfungsfragen der einzelnen bundesländer der letzten jahre. habe damit recht gut lernen können. viel erfolg bei der prüfung.
grüße chris


----------



## Angler-Flo (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Servus,

les einfach deine Buecher durch falls du ewlche hast und lern da so alles was du meinst was drankommen koennte gut ist natuerlich du lernst alles ... ist nicht so schwer wie sichs anhoert les dir einfach alles paar mal durch ... ab und zu vllt. auch mal laut lesen dann praegst du dir des scohn ein. oder schau dir die Pruefungen von den letzten 6-10 jahren an vergleiche was immer wieder dran kommt und mach die ganzen Pruefungen mal ... ich komme zwar aus Bayern ... aber habe meine pruefung auch heuer erst gemacht und ich habs so gemacht ... hat sehr gut geklappt.


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

ich werd mir mal die heindges page anschauen, hab heute nacht mal alle sfk fragen gemacht 28 fehler, hätte mehr erwartet naja das wird schon werden , aber irgentwie werd ich das gefühl nich los das ich mir was falsch aufgeschrieben hab, weil im unterricht:

je unterrichtseinheit a' 1h


3 x afk
3 x sfk
6 x gerk
2 x gesk

wo bleibt die gewässerkunde |bigeyes naja hoff ja ich hab mir was falschen notiert


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Was genau sind eigentlich schmerlenfische?

ja dei heintges seite is ganz gut


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

du hast eigentlich sogar glück das du den angelschein in hessen machst ich musste in hamburg auch noch das Gebiet : Natur und Umweltschutz durchnehmen und ich kann dir versichern, dass du die Fischreiprüfung bestehen wirst!!!!!lg


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Thx, danke der Hoffnung, denke auch das ich die schaffen werd sollte ja nen klacks sein im vergleich zum führerschein, außerdem interessier ich mich auch dafür und mach das nicht zwingend :vik:


mal was anderes für den vorbereitungslehrgang hab ich nu 175€ aufn tisch gelegt all in, wie läuft das ab, wenn ich bestanden hab?

Bekomm ich da gleich den schein, wie beim führerschein?

Da gibts doch auch so ne art jahresfischereischein, 5 und 10 jahre, kann ich mir aussuchen welchen ich dann gern hätte?

gruß


----------



## fisherb00n (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Wir mussten unsere Scheine damals (vor 10 Jahren) abholen...
Ob du den 5- oder 10-Jahresfischereischein wählst liegt bei dir |rolleyes

Wegen der Prüfung mach dir keine Sorgen...ich hab zwar noch die alte gemacht, aber selbst bei der neuen ist die Durchfallquote fast gleich geblieben...

Von 10 bestehen 8, weil 2 zu faul waren...diese Leute scheitern in der Theorie, weil sie nicht gelernt haben...

Wer die Theorie lernt, lernt auch die Praxis, denn der ist voll und ganz dabei 

Hier paar Infos zur Schmerle (sie lebt jetzt sogar bei uns...in der Fischtreppe) :

http://fliegenfischerschule-mittelweser.de/fliegenfischen_z_fische_schmerle.html


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

ah, besten dank jetzt weis ich au endlich mal was ne schmerle ist


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Servus,

also ich würde mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Die Prüfung ist nicht schwer, nur wer zu faul ist fällt durch. 
Leider wirst du in dem Vorbereitungskurs für die tatsächliche Praxis am Wasser, so gut wie nichts lernen. Dafür weißt du was ein Schlammpeizger ist (sehr wichtig) und ob du auf überschwemmten Wiesen angeln darfst u.ä.|uhoh: Das hat mich an dem Kurs
gestört, denn du mußt sehr viel unnötiges Lernen. 
Das könnte man von Verbandsseite und vom Gesetzgeber wirklich verbessern. Aber typisch Deutschland , Vorschriften, Paragraphen etc. und natürlich einen ganzen Sack voll Verbote.

Ist meine Meinung. Was meint Ihr?

Tight lines und viel Glück für die Prüfung
wünscht
Thomas#h


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hi, was mir so aufgefallen ist, dass enorm viel überflüssiges drankommt, zb. das mit den neunauge, ich mein die beißen doch eh nicht aufn haken, dann die ganzen fischarten die in hessen fangverbot haben, aber es hier garnicht gibt und lauter solcher kleinigkeiten.

aber praxis kann ich mich bis jetzt nicht beschweren heute hat der mann und die ganzen angeln gezeigt und erklährt (wir durften sogar mal anfassen |supergri)

afk, sfk, und gerk hab ich jetzt durch, die drei themengebiete sitzten auch bei mir, in allen drei gebieten zusammen vier fehler.


mal was anderes - wenn ich mit einem an den see gehe (volljährig), er hat nen angelschein, und ich angel quasi mit, ist das nicht rechtes gell?

mfg


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hör im Unterricht zu und stelle deine Fragen auch mal dort. Da kann man dir besser weiter helfen. Und es reißt dir auch keiner den Kopf ab dafür. Ganz im Gegenteil. Schüler die Fragen stellen, zeigen das sie auch Interesse haben. 
Mein Lehrgang war nur eine Woche lang und ich habe es geschaft. Ist nicht all zu schwer. Zuhören und etwas lernen. #6


----------



## again (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Mach alle Themen einzeln durch ,fang mit dem was dich am meisten interessiert an ! z.b Fischkunde ...Was DU auch machen musst , ist das FragenHeft durchmachen ,auch alles strukturiert und nach Thema!Ein Gebiet zu ende Kreuzen und die fehler Ankreuzen . Nach nem tag die Fragen die du falsch gemacht hast noch mal beantworten!!! und les dir die bücher durch ...


----------



## Koelnhorst (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo aus Köln,
mach dir keinen zu dicken Kopf.Bei der Prüfung wird auch nur mit Wasser gekocht.
Im Normalfall, wenn du gute Lehrer hast, ist die Prüfung kein Ding. Geh mit Ruhe an die Sache heran ist , wenigstens in NRW, ein Multiple Choice Test wie beim Führerschein. Die meisten Antworten gibt schon die Logik vor. Der verbleibende Rest wäre dann Wissen. Bei der Fischkunde hält man dir Tafeln mit Fischen vor die Nase die du dann erkennen solltest. Hier lieber zweimal nachdenken denn die gegebene Antwort zählt.
( Wenigstens ist das hier so ) Gerätekunde ist auch kein Hexenwerk, du hast im Kurs genügend Zeit um alle geforderten Ruten mehrmals zusammenzustellen. Bei der Prüfung ziehst du eine Karte, auf der steht dann welche Rute du bauen sollst.Wenn du fertig bist,kontrolliere noch mal ob du nichts vergessen hast, z.B. Kescher, Maßband, Fischtöter, Hakenlöser usw. dafür gibt es Zusatzpunkte die dir unter Umständen helfen.
Wenn du der Meinung bist im Unterricht würden wichtige Themen nicht behandelt, dann sprich deine Lehrer darauf an, denen ist im Normalfall daran gelegen das alle die Prüfung schaffen.
Viel Glück und allzeit gute Fänge,
Koelnhorst


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

hi, am anfang hab ich ja gedacht das einiges nicht vorgenommen wird, das hat sich aber doch ergänzt durch andere fächer.

am 14.11 ist die prüfung :vik: (noch zu oft schlafen:q), aber praktisch haben wir kaum was gemacht, gut wir haben uns ausfürhlich ruten angeschaut und erklährt bekommen aber auch nicht mehr.

am 1.11. gehen wir beim vereinsteich angeln, die fische dürfen wir dann auch behalten und so kann ich dann auch glich mal legal meine neue rute testen die ich mir samstag hol


----------



## t0mmes (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hi Tiefschwarz-87,

ich hatte gestern Abend meine letzte theoretische Unterrichtsstunde. Morgen gehts dann noch an den Weiher zum Praktischen Teil.

Bei uns in Baden-Württemberg gibt es aber auch keine praktische Prüfung mehr. Nur noch den Multiple-Choice Test mit 60 Fragen (von 835). 
Am meisten Probleme bereitet mir die Allgemeine und die Spezielle Fischkunde. Bei den anderen Gebieten kann man den Großteil allein schon mit gesundem Menschenverstand richtig beantworten.

Mach dir also keine Sorgen, einfach die Fragen ein paar Mal durchmachen und die Sache ist geritzt.

grüße
thomas


----------



## stebe (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

@tOmmes

setze den gesunden Menschenverstand auch bei der speziellen und allg. Fischkunde sowie in deinem restlichen Leben ein und du wirst nie Probleme bekommen


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

die allg. fischkunde fand ich auch nicht ohne, vorallem die dämlichen krebsfragen :v

dann viel erfolg bei der prüfung


----------



## canmaker (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo,

habe meinen Schein dieses Jahr in Bayern gemacht.

Ich war bei allen Schulungen anwesend und habe auch ziemlich aufgepasst. Da hat man dann schon die Hälfte gelernt. Man hat bei den Jungs, die während der
Schulungen gequatscht oder Karten gespielt haben (KEIN WITZ !!!) gemerkt, daß wenig hängen geblieben ist. Dann
die Fragebögen von vorne bis hinten und umgekehrt lernen
bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich war dann bei der Prüfung in
5 Minuten fertig. Die Prüfer haben dann die Zeit hochgesetzt,
daß der "Schnitt" nicht sinkt !!!

Nach der Prüfung habe ich ca. 5 Wochen gewartet, bis das
Prüfungszeugnis kam, dann aber sofort auf die Gemeinde gerennt und den Schein beantragt. Nach 2 Tagen war er
fertig. Und dann... kannst du dir ja denken !!!!!

Viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung und Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

5 wochen warten bis du den wisch hattest |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes wir bekommen den gleich mit bei bestandener prüfung :vik:


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

So gibt neues, eben hab ich die zulassungsprüfung mit 0 pkt. bestanden #h aber genug der freude jetzt gehts erstmal angeln #6


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

so leute morgen hab ich prüfung :vik:


----------



## Micha:R (13. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

alles gute   das machste doch  mit links


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

bestanden mit 0 fehlern |stolz:|muahah:


----------



## Hoschi mimon (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Klasse gratuliere..... und ich habe mein Ergebnis erst am Mittwoch oder Donner'schdich #c jetzt Sitz ich auf Kohlen und wart...das ist zum... :v


----------



## Manuel Yzf R1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Hallo habe da mal eine Frage!! Und zwar bin ich vor 2 Monaten von NRW nach Bayern gezogen habe in NRW vor 15 Jahren meinen Bundesfischereischein gemacht nun habe ich hier gehört das dieser nicht in Bayern anerkannt wird und ich den hier neu machen muss!! Ist das wirklich so?? Wäre sehr dankbar für eine hilfreiche Antwort!! MFG und Petri... 

Manuel..


----------



## Der-Graf (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Fischereiprüfung*

Stell deine Frage am besten hier nochmal...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111440

Da wird dir wahrscheinlich schneller geholfen. Ich weiß zwar keine sichere Antwort, kanns mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass du die Prüfung echt nochmal machen musst, solange du nachweisen kannst, dass du den Fischereischein schon besitzt...^^


----------

